# Tivo Mini Software Update 5/18/2013



## kirby1379 (Apr 28, 2013)

So when I booted up my Tivo Mini yesterday it installed a software update. Anyone know what was updated? I got no message telling me.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Mini software updates just follow series 4 unit software updates. A Spring update has started rolling out which all series 4 units and Minis will get eventually. There may or may not be anything specific to Minis in the update.


----------

